# DISHtv vs. DSL with wireless phone jack



## rvermar (Feb 23, 2008)

I am having fits trying to connect my DISH TV receiver to the required phone line (to save $5/month). I live in an old house with just 2 phone jacks. The main one is in the kitchen, a second jack is located in the den, where I have DSL connected.

I have set up a wireless phone jack (base unit on the kitchen line) to bring the required phone line close enough to the DISH receiver so I can hook it up to the wireless extension jack. An extension phone works fine using the extension jack, but when I connect the DISH receiver, the receiver cannot dial in to DISH.

The receiver *WILL* conect to DISH if I disconnect my DSL modem from the phone line in the den. It *WILL NOT* work if the DSL is connected. I have always been able to use the phone at the same time as the DSL, no problem.

I am on my second set of wireless phone jacks, I returned the RCA ones and am trying to use DualJacks now. The reviews on Amazon rave about them.

What is the problem with my setup? Do I need filters? The DISH tech help said that if I have a DSL filter I will need one on the receiver. I did try connecting a filter to the extension jack, but it has no effect. I do not have any DSL filters in use (to my knowledge.) I just moved here a month ago and all this is a new setup for me!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you SURE you have filters for EVERYTHING BUT the DSL modem? There should be no issue using the line for DSL and POTS connections. I routinely wire a FAX machine onto the DSL line for commercial customers.


----------



## rvermar (Feb 23, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Are you SURE you have filters for EVERYTHING BUT the DSL modem? There should be no issue using the line for DSL and POTS connections. I routinely wire a FAX machine onto the DSL line for commercial customers.


I didn't say I had filters for everything. I said I found a filter and installed it on the wireless extension jack.

Do I need filters on everything? Where do they go? All I have available is two external phone jacks. One in kitchen, one in den. The den has the DSL modem on it, and from that, a Linksys wireless router. The kitchen jack goes to the "DualJack" wireless jack base unit, the ans. machine is attached to its other port, and the kitchen phone comes off the ans. machine.

The DISH TV receiver is plugged into the wireless phone jack extension unit. I cannot dial in to DISH when the DSL modem line is plugged into the den phone jack. What to do??


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

rvermar said:


> I didn't say I had filters for everything. I said I found a filter and installed it on the wireless extension jack.
> 
> Do I need filters on everything? Where do they go? All I have available is two external phone jacks. One in kitchen, one in den. The den has the DSL modem on it, and from that, a Linksys wireless router. The kitchen jack goes to the "DualJack" wireless jack base unit, the ans. machine is attached to its other port, and the kitchen phone comes off the ans. machine.
> 
> The DISH TV receiver is plugged into the wireless phone jack extension unit. I cannot dial in to DISH when the DSL modem line is plugged into the den phone jack. What to do??


Simply put, if you have DSL service there is a constant digital square wave on your phone line.
The DSL signal hooks up directly to the DSL modem, but it needs to be filtered out of other things that use the phone line.
So when you plug your ordinary analog phone into the phone outlet, you need to first plug the male end of a DSL line filter into the TeleCo. phone jack and then plug the phone into the female end of the filter. The filter then keeps the DSL noise out of the phone. See an example of the filter here.

http://support.hubris.net/knowledge_base/013.html

It seems by looking at your setup that you should be able to simply plug the dish dialer into the phone line through a DSL filter.
You'll need an adapter like this if the wall plug only has one outlet.

http://telephones.att.com/telephones_ui/phone_store/dsp_product.cfm?itemID=1400&parent=460

There may be a frequency conflict between the two wireless devices. Maybe the wireless DSL router is causing electromagnetic radio interference (EMI) in the wireless phone setup. Its hard to know without knowing the fundamental frequencies involved. If you can discern the frequencies look for mathmatical harmonic relationships between them, multiply and divide and add and subtract them with each other looking for symmetry.

About the wire running from the dish dialer to the DSL filter/phone jack....
Keep in mind that placing the unshielded phone wire too close to the DSL modem can make the wire act as an antenna to the DSL modem output signal and setup a current in the phone wire. 

To illustrate the phenomenon.
Remember passing through those construction sites where they put up the signs that said "Turn off all radio and telephone equipment"?
Well that was to prevent some motorist from using a radio transmitter and setting up an electric current in the wires leading to the electric blasting caps.:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is an alternative way to wire DSL that doesn't require you screw around with filters all over the house, and it's also the most reliable method of wiring DSL.



Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------

